# upgrading kgdb



## Pegasus711 (Jul 20, 2017)

As of now I have installed the latest version of gdb via the package manager (7.9.1). The binary gets installed as `/usr/local/bin/gdb` which is apparently a symlink to `/usr/local/bin/gdb791`. The version which comes with the system is at `/usr/bin/gdb` which is an older version (v6.1.1).

I have modified my path to have `/usr/local/bin` precede `/usr/bin` such that typing GDB on the prompt opens the latest version.

However KGDB still refers to the older version of GDB. Is there a way to make KGDB refer to the newer version? Or do I have to remove it altogether and build it myself from the ports?

I just want KGDB to refer to the newer version of GDB that I have on my system


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jul 21, 2017)

Well..it isn't about getting to default to GDB 7.9.1 per se but rather having KGDB refer to GDB 7.9.1 as it's back end.

I can and have very well done something similar to what you say (thanks for the tip nonetheless), however I cannot get KGDB to refer to GDB7.9.1 (it always refers to GDB6.1.1). That''s what something that I'd like to know.

Thanks again


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Jul 21, 2017)

In fact I don't use pre-compiled package, I always compile myself

So I have a more recent version of GDB/KGDB, version 7.12
As a result, if I execute


```
/usr/bin/kgdb
```

Before loading the table of symbols there is a short text referring to GDB version 6.9 (base system)

but if I execute


```
/usr/local/bin/kgdb
```

Before loading the table of symbols the short text refers to GDB version 7.12 (port version)
So except if I am wrong, KGDB port version seems to link to the correct GDB version, so I am not sure to be able to reproduce your bug

If I look into the GDB port


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/gdb
make config
```

There is an explicit option to build or not KGDB, this option is set by default as now.
So, the question is : did this option exist at the time of gdb version 7.9.1 and at this time was this option set by default ?
(precompiled packages are always shipped with the default options decided by the ports administrators, but default option can change sometimes)


```
pkg info gdb | more
```

Check if KGDB option is set to ON or OFF
If set to OFF, or if option doesn't appear at all, we have probably the answer, in fact KGDB 7.9.1 doesn't build, it eventually only links to KGDB base system


----------

